# 17559 - Long Term Fuel Trim Additive Air; Bank 1; Range 1: System too Lean



## timbellomo (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi,
My MIL has been on for a while - it started with just coming on intermittently, but now it's on all the time. Someone in the neighborhood was kind enough to run a diagnostic on it.
Here's a link to it: http://pastebin.com/m59d60535 
Bottom line, my major issue (I assume) is "17559 - Long Term Fuel Trim Additive Air; Bank 1; Range 1: System too Lean" I've done some reading in the fuel trim post, but it seems that everyone with my exact problem never got an answer in that thread. I've got all of these ideas swirling around:
-Vacuum leak
-bad MAF
-clogged injectors
I'm not sure if anyone has any other ideas, or a suggestion on the order of operation. I see now (after clearing the code) that we should have run a block 032 to get the trim values. It may be a few days before I can get those.
The light's still off for the time being - Is there anything to the fact that the diag. labeled the code as "INTERMITTENT"?
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## FuzzyVW537 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: 17559 - Long Term Fuel Trim Additive Air; Bank 1; Range 1: System too Lean (timbellomo)*

Does the car whine really loud early in the morning on cold start?


_Modified by kaipyroami at 3:52 PM 9-22-2009_


----------



## FuzzyVW537 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: 17559 - Long Term Fuel Trim Additive Air; Bank 1; Range 1: System too Lean (kaipyroami)*

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...04433


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: 17559 - Long Term Fuel Trim Additive Air; Bank 1; Range 1: System too Lean (kaipyroami)*

Most likely an intake (vacuum) leak.
-Uwe-


----------



## socalbulldog (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: 17559 - Long Term Fuel Trim Additive Air; Bank 1; Range 1: System too Lean (kaipyroami)*

Mine does ! I have been searching the web for days to try to find help on this same trouble code and stumbled upon this forum thread. What are the easiest and/or cheapest things to look at first ? I have a 2002 new beetle 1.8L Turbo with 57,000 miles on it


----------



## BigJohnsonRI (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: 17559 - Long Term Fuel Trim Additive Air; Bank 1; Range 1: System too Lean (socalbulldog)*

What are the fuel trim numbers? They would give a better idea of what the problem is. Check the vacuum lines. Check the hard tube coming out of the brake booster for cracks. MAFs are known to fail on them.


----------

